# [Video] Easy F2L Cases



## tpt8899 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey guys, Here are a few easy F2L cases that I think all CFOP users should be at least aware of - even intuitive F2L users (like myself).

[youtubehd]E8TkTF1CzVg[/youtubehd]

Also, tell me what you guys think of it!


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2014)

First case: I prefer (U R U' R')3, or even better (for me, at least) [U2] R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2.


----------



## tpt8899 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh yea that is right. I like (R U R' U') better because the pair is supposed to be inserted a slot to the left, you can skip the last U' in the algorithm. I really like the [U2] R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 Alg though. Time to update the description of the video... lol


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> First case: I prefer (U R U' R')3, or even better (for me, at least) [U2] R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2.



Yes, sexy inverse is much better, I can get 18ish TPS on that and 14ish on sexy x6


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Yes, sexy inverse is much better, I can get 18ish TPS on that and 14ish on sexy x6


And you can change how you insert it if it's the last slot to influence LL, something else I forgot to mention.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> And you can change how you insert it if it's the last slot to influence LL, something else I forgot to mention.



Inverse sexy can be sledgehammered or VHLS or WVed, but not regular sexy.


----------



## tpt8899 (Aug 5, 2014)

That is true. Never thought of that.


----------

